# Poor Willie Boy...



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor Willie Boy has a sore butt, and I feel like a bad mom. 

About 3-1/2 weeks ago, Willie's butt started getting stinky! He has had a couple of occasions when his anal glands emptied at times other than pooping -- once in the car, once on his couch. When the stink happened this time, I didn't think too much of it (my mistake). After a few days, I took him in to see the Vet. I THOUGHT he just needed to have his anal glands expressed. Wrong! I should have taken him in sooner.

Willie had developed an infection in his right anal gland. Poor boy... his butt must have been pretty sore. He didn't let on about it though, as dogs are pretty good at hiding discomfort. 

After two weeks on Cephalexin, the infection was still there! His Vet, Dr. Tim, then got out the "big guns" and put him on a two-week course of Ciprofloxacin. Willie's been taking that for one week. Also, I am doing very warm water and Epsom salt compresses on his butt area. He doesn't like me messing around with his butt, so he rolls over on his back, and I have to do the compresses upside down and backwards. Funny thing, though... he falls asleep every time. 

Well, my question is for experienced owners with adult dogs: Can you offer me any advice about how to prevent this from happening again? I've read everything on the forums about anal gland issues. I've also used Google and learned that some Vets suggest fiber supplements so that the poops are bigger and the glands express naturally. I feel so bad! Any advice?? :'(


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Willie - i think he'll make it through with some TLC.

I think you're on the right track with the stools and fiber. Thats always been the cure for our older dogs. I know some people use a little metamusol etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

mswipple-your post is timely. We are having the same issue with our dachshund! I didn't post about it since this is a V forum, so I am glad you did (not glad for Willie though ). I noticed Moxie dragging her bum across the ground, so I knew there was an anal glad issue. I've never been successful trying to express myself, and I admit my aversion. Long story short, before I could take her to the vet, I had to go out of town to help take care of an elderly aunt. Gone 48 hrs, and when I got home, Moxie's bum had abscessed  I found this out after taking her to the vet for visible blood on her hind end. 10 days of antibiotics (almost done), and I don't know how to prevent the strain & apparent inability to express. I am anxiously reading the suggestions! Hope your Willie is better soon!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

KonasPop and kellygh, thanks very much for your comments. I know this is a pretty unpleasant subject! 

So far what I've learned is that the problem is more common in dogs with short coats. such as the Vizsla and the dachshund, and also smaller breeds, for some reason.

Willie's butt area seems to be doing better, but I won't know for sure until the recheck at the Vet's office on Friday morning. Have to continue with the warm compresses. Unfortunately, the Cipro has given him the runs, and taken away his normally robust appetite. With a problem like this, of course, the best approach is prevention. Have to find a way to make his poops bigger (metamucil) or harder (?)... Oh, brother! I can't remember, but didn't someone post before about using cooked white rice to firm up the poop? Well, anyway, thanks again! I'll let you all know what the Vet says.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Boiled chicken with white rice will help and also canned pumpkin can help firm. Not the pie version but regular canned pumpkin, just add a bit to the chicken and white rice. Jake had issues with his tummy when he was a pup, I would boil the chicken breasts and make rice and just shred the chicken and keep a couple days prepared at a time. Gradually start to add the kibble back in until he is back on it and off the rice. Hope Willie Boy starts feeling back to his old self really soon!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Moxie's poop is very firm, almost like a rock, so it's not a firming issue on our end--no pun intended


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

jakersmomma, I am definitely going to give that chicken, rice, and pumpkin a try today -- Thanks! Poor Willie. Another side effect of the Cipro is sore tendons, and I've noticed him limping slightly. Will be so glad when he gets through all this. 

kellygh, I think Moxie might be a good candidate for the Metamucil. It would bulk up her poop, and also make it a little softer. I bought a container of it (drug store brand) and it was $12.99 for 29 oz. psyllium husk 100% natural. You could try it. Good luck!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mashed Sweet Potato works a treat too!! Mac gets a table spoon two times a day.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great... I do happen to have a couple of sweet potatoes, and will get them cooked up for Willie!

He LOVES the homemade chow (chicken, white rice, and pumpkin)! Since he doesn't feel well from the Cipro, he is very suspicious of food right now. He wouldn't even approach it at first, but once he got a whiff of it, he gobbled it right up. YAY! Thanks again for the helpful advice. I'll be very happy when the Vet (eventually) tells me Willie's infection has been defeated.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is interesting, as once in a while my Lui cuts the cheese or something, and it is enough to clear out a room. Does this automatically mean he is having anal gland issues?

His stool is soft about half the time.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tracker if your pup has soft stool half the time it is possible the anal glands aren't being expressed but let's be honest the farts are never going to smell nice. I would try adding in a table spoon of pumkin or sweet potato once or twice a day into their food. btw pumkin wise you are talking tinned but not pie filling.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, the pumpkin that I bought yesterday morning says this on the side of the can -- "Ingredient: pumpkin" -- there is nothing else in there. 

The pumpkin is nutritious, and also a good source of fiber. It could be, tracker, that your Lui just needs more fiber in his diet. From this point on, I do plan to supplement Willie's diet with fiber in one form or another. Only 2-1/2 more days of Cipro, and keeping fingers crossed that it worked!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Took Willie to the Vet this morning for his recheck, and... HE'S ALL BETTER! YAY!! Thanks again to everyone for your advice. Now I just have to work on the prevention aspect, since I know he will tend to have this problem in the future.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

For the last 4 or 5 days i have been adding 1 teaspoon of pumpkin to Lui's food in the morning and in the evening. 

This seems to have done the trick. It takes him half the time to poo now, doesn't look like he is forcing it out, has firmed up considerably, and he is only pooing twice a day instead of 3-4 times per day. 

Thanks for the pumpkin tips.


----------

